# 1948 cub timing



## ROYD (Oct 27, 2010)

I NEED TO KNOW THE PROCEDURE FOR TIMING A 1948 CUB WITH MAG, i.e., HOW THE MARKS LINE UP ON ROTOR AND GEAR.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Dos this help ????


Antique Tractor Resources - Tune-Up Specifications: Farmall & IH


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Go to this forum for more info on your problem

Distributer timing - MyTractorForum.com - The Friendliest Tractor Forum and Best Place for Tractor Information


----------



## ROYD (Oct 27, 2010)

*farmall timing*

I need to know the alignment of the rotor on a cub with a magneto. I think i have it right, but not sure


----------



## mrsixstring (Nov 14, 2015)

I've tried static timing my 1948 cub following step by step video (very good and clear) instructions. I CANNOT get the second "click" when I rotate the mag with the coil on top, away from the engine block. Even when I go all the way, it still doesn't give me the second "click" I need to be in time. When I try to start it like that, it wants to go but will not fire completely up. I feel it is just barely out enough to keep it from starting. It is as close as I can get it without doing something else. No backfires, so I know I'm close. New points at .20, new distributor cap, new condenser, cleaned coil contacts under cap cover. She's getting plenty of fire and gas, but won't go. Any help on getting the second "click" on static timing. I think if I could get that, it would fire up.


----------

